# Youtube Giant Icons



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

All of a sudden, when I go to youtube, all the video icons are huge and the text is large. This is on my laptop running current version of Windows 10 and current version of Firefox. I tried Chrome and youtube appeared normal.

I can't find anyplace in youtube or Firefox for settings I may have inadvertently changed. It may have happened when I clicked on the screen multiple times or maybe not. Any ideas?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> Any ideas?


Reboot and try again.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

YOU must have resized your browser window. If you have a scroll mouse press control and move the scroll on the mouse, that should size it back down and depending on the browser may give you an option to reset to normal size


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> YOU must have resized your browser window. If you have a scroll mouse press control and move the scroll on the mouse, that should size it back down and depending on the browser may give you an option to reset to normal size


That's my guess as well. The shortcut to zoom back to normal size is Ctrl-0 (that's a zero).


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I did a refresh of Firefox and that fixed it. Tomorrow I'll see if I can restore my old profile.


----------

